# Blizzard January 2015 Photos



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Why should all the news outlets get all the best photos?  Post away!

Rte 128/95 woburn, mass






Tewksbury Mass, 7AM





Andover, Mass





Zakim Bridge, Boston


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2015)

Should I run outside real quickly and take a pic of the clear blue sky?


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2015)

There was no chicken left in my grocery store. but it's ok because I have chili, wine & captain morgan. party on.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Should I run outside real quickly and take a pic of the clear blue sky?


Absolutely!  A before and after picture would be priceless.  Especially if it's still clear and blue tomorrow!


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

Walked past the liquor store this AM.  An unbelievable number of men streamed out of the store with cases of beer!


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 26, 2015)

Roads in Jersey were holding up OK when I left work from Piscataway.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2015)

I91 in CT around 6 PM


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2015)

TY for the I91 pic.  We won't be having any driving pictures for the next couple days here...


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2015)

billski said:


> Walked past the liquor store this AM.  An unbelievable number of men streamed out of the store with cases of beer!


I was the only car in the lot at my distributer. Shelves were well stocked.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 27, 2015)

Route 2 right by Alewife in Cambridge, MA.


----------



## soposkier (Jan 27, 2015)

Another one


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2015)

Big bust of a blizzard down here in NYC and I think mosy of ski country with the exception of eastern NE closest to the coast.


----------



## ironhippy (Jan 27, 2015)

Blurry cell phone pic from my drive in this morning, it's just starting to hit us now. It looks like it could be pretty big, it's accumulating quickly.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2015)

So much hype , so little impact , even this am as i watched Boston footage , it looks like an average level snow storm up here in Gods Country &#55357;&#56846;. We  North Country woodchucks take this kind of stuff with a grain of salt. MY son who practices in NYC now would be scratching his head , BUT i BET he had to stay overnite in his hospital, because of the dire. Predictions and trvel restrictions nd subwy closures 

But  hey the weather hypers have  to have something to crow about and build ratings &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 27, 2015)

Good storm here in Essex CT probably 20-22 inches so far still snowing hard.


----------



## Rowsdower (Jan 27, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Good storm here in Essex CT probably 20-22 inches so far still snowing hard.



You took all our snow!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)

We got the non-hype.  13" fresh on the ground at 7:30am, we've got a good 15 hours to go.  Fat lady hasn't danced yet.   

Warp, while I agree with you whole-heartedly, the difference is that you have room to move and all the city rats live in congested areas with no good place to put the snow, with a population density probably two or three orders of magnitude, overwhelming number of incompetent drivers who will ruin it for everyone.   Then don't get me going about the ambulance chasing lawyers ready to sue you for not having cleared that 1" of snow off your steps.
Here we are at 7:30 am.   Oh, and by the way, I'm working today.   No wussing it off because of snow...











It's still snowing pretty hard.
We'll see where that stick is at tomorrow morning.
















The chairlift (from Magic) in the backyard (way back) is the true measuring stick.
Also don't forget, with blowing snow, you get huge drifts in one area and nothing down the road.  Warp surely knows that.  How's Tug doing anyways?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 27, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Good storm here in Essex CT probably 20-22 inches so far still snowing hard.



That door snow imprint makes for a pretty cool pic


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> So much hype , so little impact , even this am as i watched Boston footage , it looks like an average level snow storm up here in Gods Country . We  North Country woodchucks take this kind of stuff with a grain of salt. MY son who practices in NYC now would be scratching his head , BUT i BET he had to stay overnite in his hospital, because of the dire. Predictions and trvel restrictions nd subwy closures
> 
> But  hey the weather hypers have  to have something to crow about and build ratings





billski said:


> We got the non-hype.  13" fresh on the ground at 7:30am, we've got a good 15 hours to go.  Fat lady hasn't danced yet.
> 
> Warp, while I agree with you whole-heartedly, the difference is that you have room to move and all the city rats live in congested areas with no good place to put the snow, with a population density probably two or three orders of magnitude, overwhelming number of incompetent drivers who will ruin it for everyone.   Then don't get me going about the ambulance chasing lawyers ready to sue you for not having cleared that 1" of snow off your steps.



I'm with Warp and think these travel bans are a joke.  Wasn't the first one ever enacted in Mass done by Governor Patrick during Nemo?  The reality is that during most active heavy storms, 90% of people stay off the roads.  Most businesses are responsible and shut down on their own because they value employees safety and realize it doesn't make financial sense to open. 

We've gotten on fine in the Northeast for decades without travel bans.  We've got better and more equipment than ever to deal with the snow.  

I just don't see the point of shutting down the biggest city in the country because of a potential storm.   They got three inches.


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2015)

We have a solid close to 2' but it's still coming down. Just did my first plow / shovel. i guess it's supposed to stop in about 2 hours from now? I setup my gopro also did a timelapse out my back deck. I should have setup a ruler as well for it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 15179



That was an hour ago. Pushing 30" now.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> That was an hour ago. Pushing 30" now.



I want to see you ski off your car! Or maybe your roof .


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2015)

Drifts in driveway, will take several passes with the snowblower to clear this all up.  Lowell area, think we have at least 20".  Real light stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2015)

Taking the dog out almost as deep as our Husky.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 27, 2015)

Awesome pics Wa-loaf. Looking like another 4-8" before it's done. Crazy band from seascoast to NE RI right now.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2015)

Here in Central NH near Pats Peak - only about 7" and not very windy. They said  we would get 18-24. we'll see


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Not Sure (Jan 27, 2015)

Powders all tracked out here !!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2015)

Not one pic of skiing; talk about a lot of snow in the wrong places.


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Not one pic of skiing; talk about a lot of snow in the wrong places.


Yup...:???:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 27, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Not one pic of skiing; talk about a lot of snow in the wrong places.



Not a pic of the snow while skiing, but my snow beard from the morning.....


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2015)

22 inches on the back deck. The lab is loving it!!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Jan 27, 2015)

There was a blizzard? Roads looked like this until about 9:30pm and then we got about 7" total overnight. Typical mid January snowfall but they felt the need to declare a State of Emergency, ban ALL travel, let the schools out early and close them today and people went nuts buying up every piece of bread and bottle of milk in the state. 

So what happens when they predict 2 feet of snow the next time?...It won't be pretty.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I *tried* to ski today. I made 2 "runs" on the 20 ft  slope in my yard. I had been wondering if there's enough pitch  to make just 1 real-ish turn and decided to find out today.  The answer is no, even if the line in the 2nd picture looks almost  remotely like one. Oh well. :smile:
BTW  I love all the dog-in-snow pictures!


----------



## splunge (Jan 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## splunge (Jan 28, 2015)

33" here, Nashoba got the same, skiing there today, because I don't feel like paying to go somewhere else.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Not one pic of skiing; talk about a lot of snow in the wrong places.


Those go in the trip report section, MOD!!!


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 28, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Powders all tracked out here !!



+1


----------

